# what phone is the hottest right now?



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

As far as development? Name any ,but be honest


----------



## klquicksall (Nov 25, 2011)

Probably the htc HD2 LEO lives on. No really its probably the Htc one non carrier branded and GS4 I9505 init lte and I9500 octa core.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## torreJ (Aug 2, 2013)

i think it's htc one. it's my dream phone right now.


----------



## Jessica417 (Oct 12, 2013)

Xiaomi smartphones!! Especially Mi3, what do you think?


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Jessica417 said:


> Xiaomi smartphones!! Especially Mi3, what do you think?


That's pretty slick


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> what phone is the hottest right now?


----------



## joeny217 (Sep 12, 2013)

Dam that's an excellent cloan of the Nokia lumia 925

Sent from my HTC One using RootzWiki mobile app


----------

